# Early loss



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi,

Some background: I am 37, was diagnosed with stage 3 endo in Feb 2003 (totally unexpected - it has been 'silent'), one tube totally blocked, the other almost totally blocked. Referred for IVF to the Aberdeen Fertility Center. Have been trying since Feb 2002.

I just went through my first IVF cycle, from 3 follicles (I responded poorly) we got 3 eggs and all 3 fertilised. 2 top quality 4-celled embryos were transferred at 2 days post retrieval.

I got a +ve on Clearblue at 10 days past 2 day transfer (got a -ve Clearblue 8 days past transfer so the HCG trigger was gone from my system by then). 2 days ago (12 days past transfer) I began bleeding and yesterday my HCG came back at 15 with a -ve Clearblue. Looks like my HCG was already dropping by this point. Oddly enough I've had no cramping at all, even tho' I have been passing some clots & lumps of stuff that don't look like clots.

So, basically I did have some success, even though it didn't last long. I was told my odds of success for the first cycle were about 15-20%. Because I had some success this time, do my odds go up a little for the next cycle? Looking for some hope here.

Thanks.


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks Paula. Just my luck to choose a time when Peter is away.

I did remember seeing something about this but it has taken me until today to track it down. May be of interest to you too.



> Early pregnancy loss in in vitro fertilization (IVF) is a positive predictor of subsequent IVF success
> Bates GW, Ginsburg ES. Department of Obstetrics, Gynecology, and Reproductive Biology, Brigham and Women's Hospital, Harvard Medical School, Boston, Massachusetts, USA
> 
> Objective: To determine the significance of biochemical pregnancy losses and clinical spontaneous abortion (SAB) on outcomes of future IVF cycles.Design: Retrospective cohort study.Setting: Academic IVF program.Patient(s): Women with a history of unsuccessful IVF attempts undergoing IVF.Intervention(s): None.Main Outcome Measure(s): Clinical pregnancy rate.Result(s): Patients with an early pregnancy loss had a greater ongoing clinical pregnancy rate in the immediate next cycle when compared with those women who had a negative pregnancy test (37.3% vs. 27.3%). Patients with a history of a biochemical pregnancy or a clinical spontaneous abortion had an ongoing clinical pregnancy rate in the next cycle of 38.4% and 42.3%, respectively, compared with 27.3% in women who had a history of a negative pregnancy test. The cumulative pregnancy rate after the first IVF attempt was 54.1% in patients with a previous biochemical pregnancy loss, 61.4% in those with a previous clinical SAB, and 46.5% in women with a previous negative pregnancy test. *Conclusion(s): Women who experience an early pregnancy loss after IVF have a greater likelihood of success in subsequent IVF cycles when compared with patients who fail to conceive.*


Also there is this table.... from a book I have.


IVF Cycles~Patients~Pregnancies per transfer (no & %)~Cumulative Pregnancy rate (%)~1~486~119 (25)~25~2~229~66 (29)~47~3~114~32 (2~62~4~60~20 (33)~75~5~26~9 (35)~83~6~10~3 (30)~88~7~5~2 (40)~93~

Source: Dr J Garcia of the Greater Baltimore Hospital. Journal of Fertility & Sterility (1989)


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Too darn right! I'm getting too old for all this messing about.... 

Good luck Paula!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LadyP said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some background: I am 37, was diagnosed with stage 3 endo in Feb 2003 (totally unexpected - it has been 'silent'), one tube totally blocked, the other almost totally blocked. Referred for IVF to the Aberdeen Fertility Center. Have been trying since Feb 2002.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for confirming what I thought.


----------

